# Satori.... how long do you flower yours?



## Hackerman

How long do you flower your Satori. And what color are the trichs when you harvest?

Thanks

Also, just out of curiosity, has anyone ever mentioned what the word Satori means? It's actually a Japanese word.

*Definition of SATORI*

*:*   sudden enlightenment and a state of consciousness attained by intuitive  illumination representing the spiritual goal of Zen Buddhism


Must be good pot. LOL


----------



## Rosebud

I take mine at 63 days with no amber, mostly cloudy. And she is her name. great description.  I just really like Mandala and love satori.  You are gonna have fun.

Nice to see you Hackerman. Gonna show us a pic?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yes, having studied Buddhism, I do know that Satori means.  That was part of what made me choose Satori in the first place--I liked what the name meant.  That coupled with the description from  Mandala was how Satori ended up in my closet.

Like Rosebud, I take her at 9 weeks with mostly cloudy trichs and no amber.  It is the uppity energetic high that I am looking for from Satori.  I am at 8+ weeks with one now and will be taking her down this weekend or the first of the week.

Hope you enjoy her!  If you take her at 9 weeks though be sure not to smoke her at night--you may find yourself up at 2 in the morning making a hydro system or cleaning out cupboards.


----------



## Rosebud

Or painting a wall, or thinking about how to go about world peace... Dangerous to do at night.


----------



## Locked

9 weeks here as well.


----------



## Hackerman

Awesome. That's a pretty solid argument for 9 weeks. LMAO

I'll post some pics as soon as I get a minute. My life is crazy right now. I planted 4 seeds and it looks like all 4 are female. They are about 5 weeks and I am seeing pretty definite preflower on all of them.

Odd looking plant for a Sativa. Giant broad leaves sure show the Indica in her. 

I gave a little too much nute early and they turned real dark green and the leaves got real rough and "scratchy". I cut back to just plain water and CalMag and they are doing fine, now. Another week or so and I'll cut clones and put these to flower.

The reason I was asking about how long she matures is in hopes that my 9 week old clones won't be too big to fit in the flower room by the time the mothers are done maturing. Seems I always have a slight overlap in time when I do the perpetual garden thing. LOL Most strains take 8 weeks or more and my 8 week old plants in veg are always slightly past the best size to start flowering by then. I need to add another room. LMAO I am hoping to get divorce pretty soon so I'll be moving and making all new grow rooms.


----------



## Rosebud

Well congrats on the divorce and a new grow room. Sorry for the stress that must bring.I  I have that same problem with keeping clones. It drives me nuts. Then i take 3 cuttings and they all take and I can't toss um.. greedy or dumb? Then they are huge. too big to flower, repot..blah blah blah. Someday before i die i will get it figured out.


----------



## Hackerman

I'm the same way. I only have proper room for 16 plants. A 4x4 room. 2 gallon pots. Works great. 

However, I have 6 mothers and I'll take 6 clones from each (just to make sure. And, that's exactly how many that fit comfortably in my clone closet). What will happen is that all 36 clones will take and I'll only have room to flower 16. LMAO

I can never compost a healthy plant. I just can't bring myself to do it. LOL I juiced the last 4 plants I had to toss rather than just toss them. LOL That juice is some nasty stuff. LOL

Thanks for the stress wish. I deal real well with stress. Had it since I was born (at least as far as I can remember. LOL) so it doesn't really bother me any more. Actually, nothing bothers me any more. LOL At least, not longer than 5 minutes or so. LOL Thank God for Marijuana. LOL

I am hoping the Satori is a little speedy. They said that about the Cinderella99 and I don't notice it to be especially so. Although, friends say it is. And, I am up until 3 or 4AM every night anyway so I might not notice. 

I have my first Skunk strain growing. I am anxious to see the taste from a Skunk strain. I am searching for a specific taste and I have not found it yet in the 6 or 8 strains I have grown. I am hoping this is it.

Thanks again for the answers on the maturity time. It's always nice to have a place to ask questions and get solid answers.


----------



## pcduck

Day 73 to 78


----------



## Hackerman

pcduck said:


> Day 73 to 78



Are they amber by then?


----------



## pcduck

There are some amber


----------



## sopappy

I always pluck my plants at the first sign of amber. A lot of clear may stall me a little but not much. I don't bother trying to track age any more, it's just like the strains, I always lose the tag or mix it up with another tag anyways, it's hopeless. God bless visual cues.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I think that when you take her depends on what you are looking for.  I want a speedy up high, so take her at 9 weeks.  Waiting longer will make her a little less uppity.


----------



## sopappy

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I think that when you take her depends on what you are looking for.  I want a speedy up high, so take her at 9 weeks.  Waiting longer will make her a little less uppity.



Good point. I wish I'd read this before I harvested my haze. My first sign of amber rule just went out the window for sativas. I'll have to remember this when I try this Satoria. 
It's 2 am and I'm off to transplant...


----------



## Hackerman

Shucks!!!!

In the blink of an eye.......

I watch my plants every day. It's a hobby for me. I play with them and enjoy my time with them. How could I not have seen these developing. These pods look a week old. No way I would have missed 2 male plants out of only 6 total plants. These pods have to have formed almost overnight. I have not done any breeding for a long time but I know what a male looks like. Geeze, I can't believe it.

The bad news is.... I found one pod that had already opened. And, I know one pod can pollinate an entire room.

These plants have only been in 12/12 for 1 week so there are not any real flowers yet. A couple pistils. But I know that those little pollen boys are going to sit around on the leaves and walls just waiting for a flower to pollinate. I remember doing the exact same thing at High School dances. 

Not the end of the world, I guess. These are just the mothers for my next few crops so if they do pollinate, I guess I'll just have Satori seeds out the butt. LOL

The other 2 plants are Sleestack Skunk. That might be a nice cross for Satori, anyway. LOL

I must say, these Satori plants are the shortest, stockiest Sativa plants I've ever seen. The Skunk is a Christmas tree in comparison to the Satori. Sure looks like an Indica to me. Real broad leaves. ???

Oh well, it's all good, They sure are healthy and strong. 

View attachment male-1.jpg


View attachment male-2.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Oh man, holy balls!  Bummer. Satori does have huge fan leaves. She doesn't grow like a sativa, now we tell ya huh.  

Satori seeds... nice.


----------



## Hackerman

Wow!! I have never seen a strain clone so fast. I have 12 Satori clones and 12 Skunk clones that were cut at the same time.

I am seeing about normal growth on the Skunk. It's been a week and 2 days and the Skunk have a few roots showing here and there (I use clear cups for cloning).

However, most of the Satori clones already have roots filling the bottom of the cups and the sides are starting to fill up. Unbelievable for only one week.

Another thing. The Skunk stretched about a foot the first week when I went 12/12. About normal for a 3 foot plant. The Satori didn't stretch hardly at all. Maybe they are late stretchers and will catch up to the Skunk but so far I have had to put the Satori on milk crates just to keep them the same height as the Skunk.

Strange plant. Seems perfect for indoor growing. I hope I like the taste. We'll know in a couple months. LOL


----------



## Hackerman

These Satori are certainly a strange plant. I got 2 VERY different phenos from the 2 female plants I got. And, apparently, the males didn't party with them because they are only a few weeks away from harvest and I have not seen any seeds yet.

However, from you peeps that grow Satori, I have one pheno that is really cool, in a way. It grows in height about 1/2 the height of the other plants but has just as many branches. I have never seen a pot plant with so many nodes in such a short area. The plant is less than 2 feet tall (measured from the top of the dirt to the top of the bud).

And, what was really strange is that it didn't stretch when put to 12/12. I mean, not even an inch. It is about 2 or 3 inches taller than is was but only because of the bud that is piling up on top.

Totally amazing plant. I'll take a pic later when the lights come on and show you what I mean.

And, the clones are holding true to mom. They are about 1/2 the height of all the other clones but have just as many nodes.

I'm not 100% sure this is good or bad. LOL The yield looks like it will be about the same as the bigger plants (probably 4 to 5 ounces per plant) but I am already worried about mold. And the top buds are getting so think you'll be able to pound nails with them with they are dry.

On the other hand, this solves my major problem of always having my veg stage go too long while waiting for the previous crop to finish their flowering stage. The clones from her are almost 7 weeks old and are less than a foot tall.

I'll post a pic in a few hours but I am wondering if you other Satori growers have experienced this same thing. Or, if this pheno is the red-headed step child.


----------



## Rosebud

Hope you don't mind, i am feeling a little nostalgic here is my old grow satori. i hope you don't mind hackerman if i post this here.View attachment satori botm.JPG


View attachment satori at harvest.JPG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

One of the things I love about Satori is the sativa high without the ranginess of a sativa.  She has such nice close internodal spacing and tight dense buds.  Mandala says that Satori "possesses a good measure of mold resistance".

I believe that most of us that have grown Satori have gotten different phenos.  Most of mine though are medium sized plants with close internodal spacing and huge fan leaves.

Great pics Rosebud


----------



## Hackerman

Rosebud said:


> Hope you don't mind, i am feeling a little nostalgic here is my old grow satori. i hope you don't mind hackerman if i post this here.



Not at all. In fact, between your pics and HG's post, I'm convinced I have a pretty standard Satori.

About 18 days left until day 63.


----------



## bud88

Are you getting any early amber trichomes like I did with my two girls?


----------



## Hackerman

I have not seen any yet. Tomorrow is the end of week 7. One plant is mostly clear and one is mostly cloudy. No amber yet, although I really have not started looking real hard at them yet. I'll take a closer look tonight.

Nothing but clear on the 2 Silver Haze so far. I expect they will take a little longer than the Satori.


----------



## Rosebud

If you like speedy,don't take them amber, ok Hackerman?


----------



## bud88

From the research I've done on the Silver Haze and the super Lemon Haze they say 70-75 days


----------



## Hackerman

Thanks Rosie. I plan to take them right about 63 days regardless of where they are. I need the space for the next crop so the sooner I harvest these mothers, the better. These 2 mothers will give a nice taste and sample of what's 2 come in the next few crops of clones.


----------



## Hackerman

Well, about 1 more week. Still mostly clear.

One of my Skunk plants turned hermie. It's the kind that only have a tiny nanner here and there so it won't ruin the entire plant but the bummer is that I just had to scrap 5 clones that I took from here. They were nice and healthy and just ready to take their mother's place in the flowering room.

So, that leaves me with only one good Sleestack Skunk plant for cloning. Oh well, one should be enough. I took a sample of this skunk a few days ago and tasted it today. I do believe that this is that "earthy" "musky" taste that I have been searching for. I took a lower branch tonight that had a few popcorn buds on it so I'll have a better taste in a few days when it dries.

The Satori are looking real nice as well. Today is day 54.  I love harvesting. Even a tiny one like this. This should be just less than a pound from the 4 mothers.


----------



## Rosebud

Glad you have one good mom. Do you know why they hermied? I am just interested, was it fem seed?  mojo for your finish..I would love to taste that skunk.


----------



## Hackerman

I'm not sure why. The grow has gone well and the plants are healthy. It is probably just genetics.

This was actually the kind of hermie I loved and raised for years when you couldn't buy seeds. I will get less than 5 seeds from this plant. The last crop I grew from my "Number 3" (my own strain) hermied so bad I had an entire Ball jar full of seeds from one crop. LOL It gets worse as the generations pass so since you can easily buy seeds now, this mommy is going bye bye. LOL

It was a freebie fem seed from either Herbie's or Attitude. I am looking for an RV to run around the country. When I get to the left coast, I'll stop bye and we can smoke a joint of it. LOL


----------



## Rosebud

You would be welcome... I will get you toasted as well, i hope. How big a motor home?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You can stop by my place on the way to Rosebuds.  I am on the way.  I have been looking for something earthy tasting.   I would love to try some of the skunk.  Like Roseburg, I will get you high in return.


----------



## Hackerman

Wow, 2 hot babes inviting me to come out West. I am having flashbacks of the 70's. LOL My body may still be in Ohio but my heart has just crossed the Illinois line and is headed through Iowa. LOL Thanks for the great invites.

I just had another sample of this Sleestack Skunk and I am really happy. I cut a lower branch yesterday and most of it is hanging but I put a few smaller buds in a plastic container and set it on top of my STB. It usually dries overnight there. I just had a couple bowls but I am going to see if there's enough for a joint.

Mrs. Hackerman just came in and said the room smelled like the heads shops used to smell in the 70's. It's that very earthy and musky incense they used to burn all the time. LOL

The bad news it (if it's actually bad news) that I have 2 crops of satori all ready to go into the flower room before I do another skunk run.  

At least I'll have a few ounces from these 2 plants to keep me in the taste. I need more room. LOL


----------



## bud88

Hackerman said:


> At least I'll have a few ounces from these 2 plants to keep me in the taste. I need more room. LOL



Don't we all!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Bud88, you took the words right out of my mouth.  We always want more space.  My sister and I went to look at a house in Oregon on Monday.  A smaller place, but with a full daylight basement.  The owners are growers and there is a room about 11' sq that is set up for growing--they still had 4 1000W HPS hanging.  There is water, a large whole house water purification system, 240, and ventilation run.  The back yard has planting spaces that have great organic soil that has been built up over several years.  The realtor told us that they brought in "truckloads of worm poo".  I am trying not to get too hopeful--me moving is contingent upon my sister's place selling.

Hackerman, I would still be "on the way" to Rosebuds. This would put me about 2 hours closer to her place.  I'm not sure how safe it would be for us to live only 4 hours away from each other....  Have you ever been out west?  I just love the west with its mountains, lakes, streams, rivers, and high deserts. 

Be warned though, if you think at 64 that I'm still hot, you ARE having flashbacks to the 70s.


----------



## Hackerman

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Have you ever been out west?  I just love the west with its mountains, lakes, streams, rivers, and high deserts.
> 
> Be warned though, if you think at 64 that I'm still hot, you ARE having flashbacks to the 70s.



Hey, some guys like antique cars, yes? LOL Oops, sorry. LOL

Yeah, I love the West Coast. I spent a lot of time there off and on during my life. I was last there 2 years ago for a couple months.Flew into San Fransisco and stayed there for a week and then rented a car and drove all over for the rest of the time. South through Santa Barbara (I love SB) down to LA and San Diego.  Then, in and up through the forest and the trees to the mountains. I was a big climber when I was a kid so we stayed in Mariposa and climbed Yosemite for a week or so. I did Bridal Veil Falls one day and the next day I couldn't walk. LOL I think that was like 700 feet or something. Not bad for 60 years old. LOL

We were going to run up through Tahoe and head North but stuff happened at home so we had to come back.

I just love the West. I hate it here. LOL The weather is the worst of any I have visited in the entire world and I have filled 2 passport books. LOL

I plan to head West again real soon. However, this time, I don't plan to return East...... ever.


----------



## bud88

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Be warned though, if you think at 64 that I'm still hot, you ARE having flashbacks to the 70s.



THG, your age is only a number! Think of yourself as a fine wine. :48:
That piece of property sounds absolutely devine!!! 
I have plans to make a move once my parents have the lord to care for them.  Oregon is on my short list of places to possibly hang my hat.  Hopefully there are other properties like that one! 

All this RV talk makes me want to rent one and plan a trip West. lol...
Can you imagine... The Marijuana Passion taxi....Picking up members on the way. We could have MP's version of Woodstock.  We may however need some of the horse linament Rose mentioned in a thread I was reading the other day...


----------



## yarddog

THG, at 64 years old you have earned every scar and wrinkle. The battle scars of life


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--thanks all.  I DO realize that age is just a number, but I have beat myself up along the way...as my doc frequently reminds me.  I have both worked and played hard along the way.  Bud, I think of myself more like a well aged bourbon than wine.  Wine just doesn't seem to convey enough "strength".  

I am hoping that sis's place sells and we are able to get this.  Although it needs a bunch of work, most of it is ascetics--carpet and paint.  The bathrooms are icky, but hey, I am a plumber--gutting a bathroom doesn't scare me one bit.  This getting old stuff on the other hand is a bit scary...


----------



## Hackerman

Boy, you can say that again. I have been burning it on both ends since I can remember. I must be at least 100 by now. LOL

Man, does my house stink. LOL

I decided to take these Satori a few days early. I am busy most of the rest of the week and today was the only day I have to spend as long as it takes to get this done. Geeze, even these 4 plants are stinking up the house like crazy. LOL Time to get out the ionizer.


----------



## Rosebud

enjoy your harvest hackerman.  Wish we had smellavision.


----------



## umbra

Hackerman said:


> Boy, you can say that again. I have been burning it on both ends since I can remember. I must be at least 100 by now. LOL
> 
> Man, does my house stink. LOL
> 
> I decided to take these Satori a few days early. I am busy most of the rest of the week and today was the only day I have to spend as long as it takes to get this done. Geeze, even these 4 plants are stinking up the house like crazy. LOL Time to get out the ionizer.


 While negative ion generators do a great job at removing smells, they also cause fluoro to flicker from the electrical charge in the air. If the ionizer is in the grow space and it is flowering, it may lead to hermi's and loose airy buds.


----------



## Hackerman

Cool, thanks.

I leave the ionizer in another part of the house. And, only as needed. I never liked ionizers so I use it sparingly. However, when it comes to killing odors, nothing beats it.


----------



## Hackerman

Well, looks like I may find out how this Sleestack Skunk smokes when harvested at 5 weeks. LOL

Hermie

I had 2 plants in my flower room that were clone of a hermie that I didn't know was a hermie until after the clones were in the flower room. The mother was a mild hermie with only a couple nanners here and there so I figured I would let these clones continue since they had been flowering for 3 or 4 weeks anyway.

Yesterday, at week 5, I had to pinch some nanners off her. First ones I have seen so far. I hate to take her now. I would love to let her finish. It's only another 4 weeks or so.

There are 2 of them. I trimmed all the bottom branches off of both so I could keep an eye on the main cola and the dozen or so buds above the canopy.

But, I am having my doubts. I have 6 beautiful Satori in the same room that I would hate to harvest full of seeds. LOL

Just can't decide whether to leave them and watch them closely. Or, yummy yummy, yummy....put them in my tummy. LOL

They have a lot of trics and, oddly enough, many of them are cloudy already.

I don't know. It's awesome smoke. I love the taste. I hate to take them at 5 weeks. Seems such a waste.

Decisions, decisions... I'll need to smoke a joint and think about this. LOL


----------



## Rosebud

You need an emergency room. I suggest the master bath, put an led or something in there and finish her... don't let he/she spew on our lovely satori girls... Drastic times call for drastic measures... I have a spare t 5 in mine and one in an armour... it comes in handy. lol  Good luck and bummer on the hermie... good to know. I hate hermies.


----------



## Hackerman

Just an interesting observation .....

The one hermie showed some nanners right in the top center of the cola. So, I pinched off a small portion of the bud (including the nanners and a very tiny surrounding area).

I have never "fimmed" a plant during veg but I have read about it and seem pics of the results. Essentially, that's what I did to it here in week 5 of flower.

I guess, as should be expected, it took off in about 3 or 4 directions and kept right on building.

So, while the other plants are "crowning" as some strains do toward the end, this hermie that I pinched is pushing a nice fat top right to the end.

Not quite a foxtail like a heavy Sativa because it's real solid and not fluffy. I can't tell yet if it's going to actually result in more weight or not.

Just an interesting observation. I have seen people fimm in veg before but never in flower. I may try this again and do some more comparatives.


----------



## Hackerman

I am at day 56 with one pheno and it's really weird.

Of the 6 plants, 3 got real purple. These were the 3 that were closest to the light. They look the most mature in terms of the leaves and the buds and the trichs are a dark dark, almost black color. About 2%. The rest are cloudy. The hairs are a nice shade of red.


The other 3 were more shaded from the light and spent most of their life under the canopy or behind one of the purple plants. They never took on the purple color and their buds are still very green and full of white white hairs. Even the fan leaves are still green. I do see some light amber trichs but most are just clear or cloudy.

I had some dark trichs on this pheno as early as 2 weeks into flowering.

Same pheno... 2 very different plants, based on the difference in environment, mostly the light exposure (also less air movement, more water (because of slower transpiration) and whatever else).

I really go more by the condition of the trichs than the color. Especially, it seems, with the strong Sativa strains. When the plant reaches full maturity, the stalks on the trichs begin to shrink and shrivel. I never let a plant go past that, no matter what the color of the trichs.

So, on this one pheno, we are at only 56 days (a full week earlier than most everyone) and on 3 plants we have some trichs that are black black on plants that I feel are NOT ready yet. And we have 3 plants with clear/cloudy trichs that are starting to decay a little.

I don't think any of these plants are going to make 63 days. I am busy the next few days but I am thinking Thursday or Friday (day 59 or 60).

I will say one thing. This Satori (both phenos) has most frosty buds and leaves that I have ever had on a plant. There are places on the buds where you can't even see the plant matter for the solid wall of trichs.

I love touching, trimming and playing with my plants at this stage. Your hands get all smelly and everything you touch smells like violets. LOL


----------



## lyfespan

Hackerman said:


> I am at day 56 with one pheno and it's really weird.
> 
> Of the 6 plants, 3 got real purple. These were the 3 that were closest to the light. They look the most mature in terms of the leaves and the buds and the trichs are a dark dark, almost black color. About 2%. The rest are cloudy. The hairs are a nice shade of red.
> 
> 
> The other 3 were more shaded from the light and spent most of their life under the canopy or behind one of the purple plants. They never took on the purple color and their buds are still very green and full of white white hairs. Even the fan leaves are still green. I do see some light amber trichs but most are just clear or cloudy.
> 
> I had some dark trichs on this pheno as early as 2 weeks into flowering.
> 
> Same pheno... 2 very different plants, based on the difference in environment, mostly the light exposure (also less air movement, more water (because of slower transpiration) and whatever else).
> 
> I really go more by the condition of the trichs than the color. Especially, it seems, with the strong Sativa strains. When the plant reaches full maturity, the stalks on the trichs begin to shrink and shrivel. I never let a plant go past that, no matter what the color of the trichs.
> 
> So, on this one pheno, we are at only 56 days (a full week earlier than most everyone) and on 3 plants we have some trichs that are black black on plants that I feel are NOT ready yet. And we have 3 plants with clear/cloudy trichs that are starting to decay a little.
> 
> I don't think any of these plants are going to make 63 days. I am busy the next few days but I am thinking Thursday or Friday (day 59 or 60).
> 
> I will say one thing. This Satori (both phenos) has most frosty buds and leaves that I have ever had on a plant. There are places on the buds where you can't even see the plant matter for the solid wall of trichs.
> 
> I love touching, trimming and playing with my plants at this stage. Your hands get all smelly and everything you touch smells like violets. LOL


do you hand water from a larger mixed source? i found mixing 30-60 gallon of nutes at a time resulted in settling and higher ec towards the end of the barrels. this of course resulted in some plants getting more of whatever was settling in the mix and they either looked more burned and locked out or just crazy growth pasted the rest. started mixing earlier, and mixing the drums while watering this fixxed the issue of irregularity in developement


----------



## Hackerman

I mix my nutes in 1 gallon jugs.... one gallon at a time. And then, water right from the jug.

Sometimes (depending on how crowded it is) I mix in 5 gallon buckets and use a pump and watering wand.

I always heard you should use nutes as soon as they are mixed and not let them sit overnight or longer.


----------



## lyfespan

Hackerman said:


> I mix my nutes in 1 gallon jugs.... one gallon at a time. And then, water right from the jug.
> 
> Sometimes (depending on how crowded it is) I mix in 5 gallon buckets and use a pump and watering wand.
> 
> I always heard you should use nutes as soon as they are mixed and not let them sit overnight or longer.



this is true never let mixed  nutes sit, lots of not good things are only going to happen.

im finally getting away from hand watering, just too much work every night. pump and drip system is in place now just need final tweakings


----------



## Hackerman

I have had a dozen automatic watering systems since I started growing in the 60's and none of them ever worked right. I had floods, droughts, over watering, under watering. LOL

However, the biggest problem has always been the uneven growth of plants (especially in an overcrowded space). Since plants don't all grow the same, they don't all need the same amount of water.

And, as you start over watering a plant, the problem becomes worse as the plants transpires less and the water builds up causing even less transpiration, root problems and eventually, death.

Just recently, I have been re-thinging about an automated system and I am convinced that the only way it's going to work for me is if I use an Arduino system. This way, each pot/plant can be monitored by a moisture sensor and water can be fed to individual plants according to the plants needs.

I just don't see a mass watering system working correctly. Are you planning a "timed" system that releases the same amount of water to all plants?

The nicest thing about the Arduino is that is can control an entire grow room from anywhere in the world via your cell phone. You could monitor any of the conditions in the room and vary any part of the environment. Might be cool to put the plants into flower and take a 2 month vacation, only to return to a room ready for harvest. 


EDIT: Something I just thought of. If you are mixing 30 gal drums and pumping out of that for watering, you might try a pump in the BOTTOM of the drum or use magnetic stirrers to minimized settlement. Even with my little 5 gallon pump system, I always have nutes that settled in the bottom of the bucket when I was done watering.


----------



## Hackerman

Well, I need to pull that hermie pheno right away. My band has a gig tonight so I can't but if I am not hungover tomorrow, it has to happen. They are opening all kinds of nanners and I just can't pinch them off fast enough. I hope this has not ruined the crop of the other pheno. The buds are looking a lot like seed pods building. 

So, these come out at about day 59 or 60.

Hopefully, the other pheno will go the full 63 days. That is about 2 weeks from now (one pheno went 12/12 about 11 days after the other so their harvest time is a little staggered. Not my usual M.O.)


----------



## lyfespan

Hackerman said:


> I have had a dozen automatic watering systems since I started growing in the 60's and none of them ever worked right. I had floods, droughts, over watering, under watering. LOL
> 
> However, the biggest problem has always been the uneven growth of plants (especially in an overcrowded space). Since plants don't all grow the same, they don't all need the same amount of water.
> 
> And, as you start over watering a plant, the problem becomes worse as the plants transpires less and the water builds up causing even less transpiration, root problems and eventually, death.
> 
> Just recently, I have been re-thinging about an automated system and I am convinced that the only way it's going to work for me is if I use an Arduino system. This way, each pot/plant can be monitored by a moisture sensor and water can be fed to individual plants according to the plants needs.
> 
> I just don't see a mass watering system working correctly. Are you planning a "timed" system that releases the same amount of water to all plants?
> 
> The nicest thing about the Arduino is that is can control an entire grow room from anywhere in the world via your cell phone. You could monitor any of the conditions in the room and vary any part of the environment. Might be cool to put the plants into flower and take a 2 month vacation, only to return to a room ready for harvest.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Something I just thought of. If you are mixing 30 gal drums and pumping out of that for watering, you might try a pump in the BOTTOM of the drum or use magnetic stirrers to minimized settlement. Even with my little 5 gallon pump system, I always have nutes that settled in the bottom of the bucket when I was done watering.



yes im watering out of 60 gallon drums with nutes all mixed up in them, the settling was what i was refering to that makes the issues of one girl doing better than the rest of vice versa. i just keep mixing with my 18 volt dewalt drill and a drywall mud paddle mixer, now that i learned the issue


----------



## Hackerman

Not sure if you're in a legal state or not but if I were growing commercially and legally I wouldn't dream of doing it without an automated system. And, the Arduino is definitely the way to go. The Arduino has data sensors that will monitor every environmental variable imaginable. They have sensors that will not only monitor moisture in the soil but they will also monitor the pH, the temperature and even the conductivity of your water (if you're doing hydro).

Then, it uses electronic valves and pumps to provide water as needed, change temperature, increase or decrease light, wind or whatever. You could even use a small robot arm to mix nutes and do other small manual tasks...... all using your cellphone (if desired).

They have sensors for light (lumens and spectrum monitoring), air, CO2, temperature, wind direction, etc, etc.  You name it, they have an Arduino module that does it. They even offer a hydroponics kit that has all this stuff in it already.

And, the best part, is that it is all open source projects so prices are low low and support is high high. One would probably need the right kind of brain to put it all together and make it all work right but there are a lot of people who are more than capable.

Do a Google of "Arduino Garden" and you'll see all kinds of cool stuff.

If you're in California, provide me a place to park my RV and I'll come out and spend a few months setting it all up for you.  I am headed that way some time this year and I am going to need a place to park. LOL

Check out this RV I am going to see tomorrow. This is a new line of very small RV's, just made for a man and his dog. LOL This one is only 25' overall. That's only a few feet longer than my car. Yet, look at the room. Very cool ....... 

View attachment coachmen-prism-2200le-bf6037-int-002-VL.jpg


View attachment coachmen-prism-2200le-bf6037-int-033-VL.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

WOW how did they get all that in 25 feet?  Very nice.


----------



## Hackerman

Amazing, isn't it? I think it's the pop-out sides that make the new RVs so much roomier than the old ones. I wonder where I'll put the grow room. LOL


Here's a shot of the outside... 

View attachment coachmen-prism-2200le-bf6037-ext-004-VL.jpg


----------



## lyfespan

Hackerman said:


> Not sure if you're in a legal state or not but if I were growing commercially and legally I wouldn't dream of doing it without an automated system. And, the Arduino is definitely the way to go. The Arduino has data sensors that will monitor every environmental variable imaginable. They have sensors that will not only monitor moisture in the soil but they will also monitor the pH, the temperature and even the conductivity of your water (if you're doing hydro).
> 
> Then, it uses electronic valves and pumps to provide water as needed, change temperature, increase or decrease light, wind or whatever. You could even use a small robot arm to mix nutes and do other small manual tasks...... all using your cellphone (if desired).
> 
> They have sensors for light (lumens and spectrum monitoring), air, CO2, temperature, wind direction, etc, etc.  You name it, they have an Arduino module that does it. They even offer a hydroponics kit that has all this stuff in it already.
> 
> And, the best part, is that it is all open source projects so prices are low low and support is high high. One would probably need the right kind of brain to put it all together and make it all work right but there are a lot of people who are more than capable.
> 
> Do a Google of "Arduino Garden" and you'll see all kinds of cool stuff.
> 
> If you're in California, provide me a place to park my RV and I'll come out and spend a few months setting it all up for you.  I am headed that way some time this year and I am going to need a place to park. LOL
> 
> Check out this RV I am going to see tomorrow. This is a new line of very small RV's, just made for a man and his dog. LOL This one is only 25' overall. That's only a few feet longer than my car. Yet, look at the room. Very cool .......



oh i saw all the nifty things the raspberry pis can do, i love the endless possibilities 

the rvs today are awesome, plenty of room with the pop outs. they have definitely stepped it up from the one in christmas vacation. 






and theres always room man. services for the rv are just around the corner too


----------



## Hackerman

Couple FYI's. I got the 15 minute timer today.... just in time for harvest day.

This second pheno of Satori is 69 days and there is still not a single amber on 6 plants. Some cloudy but, I'll bet 30 to 40% clear, still. Not sure if it's environmental or just this pheno.

In any even, today is harvest day.

And, on a side note, may I say, God Bless the person who came up with the idea of the rotary bud trimmer. Although growing pot is totally fun, harvesting and trimming your plants is probably the least fun of all the fun. LOL And, these trimmers (that look like a BBQ grill with the blade under the grill) are a true Godsend. Just pop the buds off the main stem and crank the handle.... I just love mine.

I will let you know how much difference the intermittent timer makes on this harvest vs last month's harvest. I am really hoping for a major difference. I have never been 100% happy with the way I dry and cure my pot. I am really going to focus on that, now.

Thanks again to everyone here. My quality and yield have both increased since I have been here. I owe ya all a joint.


----------



## zem

Hey hackerman, can you give me a link for your rotary bud trimmer? I really like to have a good one that helps me trim my bud easily


----------



## Hackerman

It's one of the standard rotary trimmers that came out early on. There are a number of companies that have made them since. I'm pretty sure that this is the model I have.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/M-9000S-Ser...380739?hash=item20fff7c283:g:qOoAAOSwyQtVvGuJ

They make a 16" and a 19" as I recall. I think I have the 16".

I can't imagine a harvest without one. I remember trimming all those tiny little buds by hand for all those years. 

Plus, the resulting trim from these rotary trimmers makes an incredible screen hash. 

View attachment s-l1600.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have one like that Hackerman and also use it all the time.  I got it about a year ago after I used someone elses and saw how cool they worked.  I always thought they looked like a salad spinner.

That is the coolest little motorhome.  I will have a place for you to park if you find yourself in my vicinity in eastern Oregon.


----------



## zem

It is a nice one indeed, is there one that is electric and works good? or maybe a bigger size for more bud at once?


----------



## Rosebud

I have that one zem, it works great at harvest.


----------



## Hackerman

zem said:


> It is a nice one indeed, is there one that is electric and works good? or maybe a bigger size for more bud at once?



Search "Rotary Bud Trimmer" and you'll see a zillion of them. And, yes, they have electric ones and they have real real real real big ones with giant vacuums for commercial use. Pretty neat

Also, plenty of DIY info.

https://www.google.com/search?q=rot...rrTMAhWGcD4KHQq3BV0Q_AUICSgD&biw=1426&bih=769


----------



## lyfespan

have you guys tried using this trimmer when the buds are dry. wow i got a fabulous trim job on my c99 dry, crazy close


----------



## bud88

When you say never let mixed nutrients sit I assume you mean mixtures that are not continuously aerated?????
Because what's the difference between a drip hydro system with an aerated reservoir and mixing up 2 or 3 waterings of hand watered nutes at the same time keeping them aerated?
I mix 5 gallons of veg nutrients at a time that has two air stones running 24/7.... my veg plants are super healthy so I'm assuming I'm not doing anything wrong??


----------



## lyfespan

bud88 said:


> When you say never let mixed nutrients sit I assume you mean mixtures that are not continuously aerated?????
> Because what's the difference between a drip hydro system with an aerated reservoir and mixing up 2 or 3 waterings of hand watered nutes at the same time keeping them aerated?
> I mix 5 gallons of veg nutrients at a time that has two air stones running 24/7.... my veg plants are super healthy so I'm assuming I'm not doing anything wrong??



nope that aint sitting water, youre all good. i get water sitting in the pipes of the drip irrigation system, its something i have to think about planning for.

either placing solenoid valves at the end of the lines to open as the watering s start to purge the old nutes out a drain line, or possibly having a clean water run after feedings to flush out the lines? both have several cons im not liking


----------

